# ROH Swan Lake broadcast



## DavidA

Anyone see the ROH broadcast of Swan Lake Christmas Day? Opinions?


----------



## Marsilius

I saw this production live at Covent Garden earlier this year and thought it even better than the previous one from the Royal Ballet. I cannot comment on how the broadcast was directed, however, as I was out of the UK at the time.


----------



## DavidA

Marsilius said:


> I saw this production live at Covent Garden earlier this year and thought it even better than the previous one from the Royal Ballet. *I cannot comment on how the broadcast was directed*, however, as I was out of the UK at the time.


Seemed brilliant to me and got some very favourable reviews.


----------



## Donboy

DavidA said:


> Anyone see the ROH broadcast of Swan Lake Christmas Day? Opinions?


The dancing and production were excellent, however the broadcast was let down by poor orchestral sound, which lacked depth, and - for me - spoiled the performance


----------

